# Average age of a TT driver?



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

something i noticed by looking at all your pictures of HMC meet is the average age of the drivers.To me it seems to be between 28 and 40.Or perhaps you all look good for your age :wink: 
Anyway post if your not shy!  and lets see the average.It will help me proove a point to few people

I'm 31 by the way


----------



## NorthLondonTT (May 21, 2005)

26



thehornster said:


> something i noticed by looking at all your pictures of HMC meet is the average age of the drivers.To me it seems to be between 28 and 40.Or perhaps you all look good for your age :wink:
> Anyway post if your not shy!  and lets see the average.It will help me proove a point to few people
> 
> I'm 31 by the way


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

30 years old here

Dave 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A very young? 43 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm 32, mental age, 12.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

27


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

31 with loads of grey hair :lol:


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

26


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

A very young 37


----------



## L123 (Apr 26, 2005)

23


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

And how much is your insurance ?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

20 yrs old, though still act ~10 :lol: 8) :wink:


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

43, insurance Â£537


----------



## marty77 (Nov 9, 2004)

I am the ripe old age of 23.


----------



## skilby99 (Mar 18, 2005)

31 and in with the grey hair brigade already :?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

There's a sunburnt 29 year old in this roadster... :lol: 8)

however no grey hairs just yet!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hey, it's rude to ask a lady her age :wink:

29 (not for much longer tho :? )

Hev x


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

42 :? 
Â£590 protected NCD


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

24


----------



## oapCorner (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to mess up your average . I'm a distinguished 52


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

there seems to be a pattern forming here :lol:

Wak's keeping very quiet!!!!!


----------



## oapCorner (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to mess up your average . I'm a distinguished 52


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

29 8)


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

37.... but apparently youre only as old as the girl you feel... so as my girlfriend is 26 I'm young again


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

26

Edit: Insurance Â£760 with First Alternative


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

can i still answer, even though i dont have one anymore 

I'm old, *24!*


----------



## Neil Glover (Mar 17, 2005)

57, BUT THANKS FOR SAYING I LOOK YOUNGER


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average so far is 32.5

youngest so far 20 (wouldn't like to pay your insurance  )
oldest so far 57 (love to pay yours)


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

26 and Â£950


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

28 insurance Â£358


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

29


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

addition to my earlier post......30 years old, Â£550 insurance

Dave 8)


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

27
Â£580 Insurance for me and my 23 year old girlfriend/fiancee.


----------



## Skippy_225TTR (Jun 28, 2005)

first post i'm 21. Hello TT owners


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm getting rippd of with my insurance :x :x i pay Â£1100 with full no claims :evil: but i searched every insurance company and thats the cheapest quote i got :x :x :x , Think must be something to do with my job putting down transport must be a bad thing to do, or putting down im a exec at a transport firm :x


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

is it cos you is from boyracershire :roll:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Im 32, well 33 nearly!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Skippy_225TTR said:


> first post i'm 21. Hello TT owners


Welcome Skippy


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm 33 8) Insurance is Â£340ish


----------



## R11NGR (Nov 22, 2004)

21 and paying a reasonable insurance of Â£1000


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

dee said:


> is it cos you is from boyracershire :roll:


I think its my area that may have something to do with it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just made it to my Forty eleventh earlier this month :wink:


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, R11NGR

Whose insurance company you with? i'm 22, wanting to buy a TTR, got a quote off directline for Â£1750, the cheapest I got, all others were much higher going beyond Â£2000 even going upto Â£4000. By the way I got 2 years no claims bonus's aswell!!!


----------



## USATT (Feb 25, 2005)

22!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A very sprightly (old git) 47!


----------



## barney10 (Feb 22, 2005)

32.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: 48 :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > is it cos you is from boyracershire :roll:
> ...


LOL

Jamie - are you the only person on your policy?
By adding my mum onto my policy the quote came down 20% - obviously this only works if your mum has been driving for a number of years andd has no claims herself. Worth a try :idea:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm not saying but Tim is 31, so by Dee's reckoning I must be too


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

aidb said:


> A very sprightly (old git) 47!


Hey, less of the old git please.... I'm 47 outside.... but 25 inside....


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> I'm getting a new car BIG GRIN


think you need to update your sig


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm 28 (29 in July) but my g/f is 38, and our insurance (which is in her name) is about Â£250 with Direct Line, fully comp and >10 years no claims.

Rogue


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Nando said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a new car BIG GRIN
> ...


Oh yeah  8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmm there's an idea, I will put my mum on my policy.










Damn wrong photo..........


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

31.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah.. here she is..


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

39 - no grey hair and more importantly *all* my hair :wink:

Â£580 fully comp with biz use & protected no claims

27 year old girlfriend


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I hear this is good..


----------



## Brooksy (May 5, 2005)

36 here


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

TTotal said:


> I hear this is good..












 :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh hello Andy ...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - what is really funny... how many of these are in this thread??

I am a young (insert near 40 & above age)

or

I am the ripe old of of (insert 20 & above to about mid 30s)

Me..... am just 35... that ain't my average either...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dee said:


> 37.... but apparently youre only as old as the girl you feel... so as my girlfriend is 26 I'm young again


im 32 and my girls is 16. insurance no idea i just pay it when the bill lands on the mat.

ps kidding before i get lots of wierd mails - shes 25.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average for a TT driver so far is 32.37209yrs (out of 43 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old.









oldest driver so far 57years old :?









My insurance is around 650,went up 50ish when i declared the wheels[/img]


----------



## Mozzer (Jun 27, 2005)

17 and a spoilt daddy's boy.
Nah 29


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

27


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

39 - 40 in September, but who cares!!


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

32 french years...actually not, 25 french ones+3yrs in Monaco+2yrs in germany+2yrs in England (so far :wink: )


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Was 33 last Wednesday - got my first TT at 29


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

28 last March but got the car aged 27
My wife who drives the TT a lot is 25.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

35


----------



## Jules TTC (Sep 19, 2004)

50 in November. The car was bought on the suggestion of the wife as a suitable 50th birthday present; I just couldn't wait that long!! After a life of family cars, this car has brought all the fun back into driving. I actually look forward to going to work!!


----------



## roc888 (Mar 7, 2003)

I am 27 but I bought my 225 TTR 3 years ago.

Alex


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

26 and insurance Â£550


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average for a TT driver so far is 32.538yrs (out of 52 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old.

oldest driver so far 57years old


----------



## puTT (May 20, 2005)

My insurance is off the richter scale  , im too embarrassed to say how much :evil: , but i just HAD TO HAVE a TT!!


----------



## jotade02 (Mar 8, 2005)

im 21...........


----------



## rob_TT (May 18, 2005)

I`m 26

Â£650 with Admiral inc. full NCB.


----------



## Roger_Milbery (May 13, 2002)

First time I've checked out this thread and I appear to be the oldest to date at 59. Bloody hell, I feel depressed now.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

32


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Roger_Milbery said:


> First time I've checked out this thread and I appear to be the oldest to date at 59. Bloody hell, I feel depressed now.


Dont be ,i'm impressed!!! same age as my Dad,the boring git would never be cool enough to drive a TT [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

37  feels even older when you actually write it down


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

is it tt forum ? hahaha or single finder ? :lol:


----------



## Coupe-DSG (Jun 28, 2005)

32 and single


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Roger_Milbery said:


> First time I've checked out this thread and I appear to be the oldest to date at 59. Bloody hell, I feel depressed now.


....Dad??? HTH :roll:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

33 :? and Â£363


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

25, paying Â£1200 on insurance!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 32.52yrs (out of 61 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old.

oldest driver so far 59years old


----------



## Igloo124 (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll answer on my behalf and my uncle, who has a 3.2 DSG Coupe (on his third TT now!) = I am 45, and he is 66....bet that's stuffed the average then.....


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

51 in a month and still 17 at heart, promised the wife I will grow up one day


----------



## PavaroTTi (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm 23, and after telling you how much does a new TT cost in here you 'll all feel very VERY good about yourselves 

So I drive a used one 

I must be living in the wrong place.
I DO live in the wrong place. :?

A frustrated consumer.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

54 and not feeling too old on here. :wink:

Insurance Â£2000, but it covers my wife, my son and myself in any car including the TT, my M3 and 4 bikes- so not too bad really.

I'll have to keep an eye out for the other TT "Oldster" in Southampton to pick up a few tips. :idea:

TonyZ


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> I'm not saying but Tim is 31, so by Dee's reckoning I must be too


Lisa - you only use that reckoning if he's younger than you... that can not be the case surely... he drives an estate :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

38 or as the wife keeps reminding me 40 next year :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

39, 40 in Nov :? although on Sunday i felt like i was 60 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

43 now, 44 in September but I had to think about it as I don't feel that old.


----------



## oapCorner (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope Audi are noting the number of over 50's here and designing the mk11 accordingly . Isn't that stereo loud ! Isn't it frightening when it goes fast!! Isn't it a long way down (and back up) from that seat !!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

36 this month and about Â£480 insurance.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We had this very same thread a million time over (well, perhaps 5 times)
FYI I will be 56 middle of next month - and still feeling 30 odd inside


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

im 24, have owned my TT for nearly two years now from new, my insurance this year is Â£1400 last year was Â£800


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 34.15yrs (out of 72 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old.

oldest drivers so far 59 and 66 years old


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

For some reason the average age keeps going up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> For some reason the average age keeps going up.


That's because we are all hanging on to our TTs :roll:


----------



## Lovagin (May 24, 2005)

I'm going to sue Audi, I was told the TT would make me feel 20yrs younger but that blonde at the Audi dealer still reckons I'm a dirty old git. :wink: 58 in August and still ra??y


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

Im.. how you say in bingo terms "two fat ladies" 34. :lol: 
insurance is Â£800 bar me and da misses.. i claimed when my Peugeout 306 cab got nicked


----------



## Benny Fitz (Dec 13, 2004)

This will bugger up the average. 60 but look and feel like a young 67 year old.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Benny Fitz said:


> This will bugger up the average. 60 but look and feel like a young 67 year old.


Oh dear, it's all down hill ow  :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

27 + Â£500 (Insured in name of missus who has full NCB and with admiral)


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Lovagin said:


> I'm going to sue Audi, I was told the TT would make me feel 20yrs younger but that blonde at the Audi dealer still reckons I'm a dirty old git. :wink: 58 in August and still ra??y


ratty or raspy :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

im 24 but i bought it when i was 23.


----------



## Gooner (Apr 9, 2005)

36


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Still 9 @ heart (when I played Peter Pan in a play), but in reality, away from Never Land (not MJ's playground :lol: :? ) 25 recently!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

i heard summit once that i found quite funny if you see a middle aged man running around the woods with a toy bow and arrow people would think WHAT A WEIRDO, however if the same man is seen with his young son, people would think what a GREAT DAD 

I need to get some kids   :lol:


----------



## Nigel (Apr 28, 2005)

:? 38 and three quarters


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

I'm 34.

I was 29 when I bought my first TT

My dad, to whom I sold my first TT to is 61 (Yep, he's a cool dad indeed!!!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

E10 8)


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

51


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TonyZed said:


> 54 and not feeling too old on here. :wink:
> 
> Insurance Â£2000, but it covers my wife, my son and myself in any car including the TT, my M3 and 4 bikes- so not too bad really.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony and welcome to the TTOAP club! I am near Junct 9 of M27, get to the SolenTTeers meets ! See events section, we have a monthly meet and cruise, next biggy is the Poole Quay night 29th July.

Dont forget the Poole Bikers night on the Quay every Tuesday March to September !

John


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

27 and pay Â£1500 insurance...thats what living in Croydon does to your premium :?


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

25 paying Â£600 with elephant


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Sold my car in July 2003 and was 35 at the time...


----------



## Adam02tt (May 5, 2005)

24 :lol: Â£750 insurance :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

25 here.

1/4 of a century, daaaaaamnn!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh but you have 75 to go mate, me I am half way dead !


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, you do chose to burn the candle twice as bright


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

52 - and no, I haven't got a Roy Cropper bag .....yet


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

31, had the TT for 4 years and a couple of months.


----------



## arml (Mar 21, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> 28 last March but got the car aged 27
> My wife who drives the TT a lot is 25.


Ditto.


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

23 years young

& i Pay Â£520 Fully Comp


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

38 and Â£650 with no "no -claims"


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 33.91yrs (out of 93 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old.

oldest drivers so far 59 and 66 years old 

Nearly hitting the average taken from 100 , 7 to go!!!

Thanks again for posting!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## m2TT (Mar 26, 2005)

23 yrs, will own this car till Im retired though.
Ins Â£750 full NCB


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just to increase the average a bit :?

38 - with a VERY hard life 

(see the 'boys in blue' thread for proof  )


----------



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

28 

elliot


----------



## thesains (Jan 7, 2005)

29, but rapidly approaching 30 aaaaahhhhh

I dunno, the one time you don't want quick acceleration....... :? :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

26. Had the car since 23.

Â£670 insurance


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

37. Jeez I feel old. How on earth do you young'ns afford a new TT? You also get exceptional value for insurance....


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

I Just turned 20 last week!


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

I've had the car 5 months now and i pay Â£3000 a year on insurance with 3 yrs no claims. what a Joke!!!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Timmy225 said:


> I've had the car 5 months now and i pay Â£3000 a year on insurance with 3 yrs no claims. what a Joke!!!!


Okay, not that good value...


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

when i turn 21 tho, apparently it should drop alot! (Hopefully)!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Â£3000


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

28


----------



## rebdav (Jun 23, 2005)

44, god you all make me feel so old.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

Done this before.
I'm 65 years young and still
flying by the seat of my pants  8)

Joe


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 33.9yrs (out of 103 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old with Â£3000 insurance :?

oldest driver so far is 66 years old

Wow 103 people have given thier age so far,keep em coming !!!!

Thanks again for posting!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Roadster owner so 50 and bald :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

32


----------



## EXPLOSADE (Jun 4, 2004)

SORRY TO SPOIL YOUR AVERAGES BUT I`ME 64 AND ENJOYING EVERY MINUTE WITH MY TT ROADSTER OH! AND MY WIFE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Just to increase the average a bit :?
> 
> 38 - with a VERY hard life
> 
> (see the 'boys in blue' thread for proof  )


What have you done, Wayne :roll: 
(I will go and check)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > Just to increase the average a bit :?
> ...


LOL - I think 'weathered' is the nice term 

(not that anyone has used it to describe me - normally just get '38? Is that all?'  )

Still - it's nice to be 'above average' in something - for once


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I Recognise You? said:
> ...


What am I then  :roll: :wink: 
.
.
.
.
not quite at the top?  
.
.
Oh, 38 - is that all?? I can hardly remember when I was your age :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I feel so young now I know how old you all are!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

scottk said:


> I feel so young now I know how old you all are!!


You make me feel sooo wonderfull, ta :-*


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

As old as the woman you feel, which makes me 27.  Not bad for a 38 year old.


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

PLease tell me... what did I do wrong?

I mean... No disrespect and thumbs up for them but how can a 20-23 year old person afford a TT??? 

1Â° Your not "old" enough for a high-spec degree. (Docter, lawyer etc.)
2Â° You havn't had the chance to put aside some savings. (You barely got out of college)

- Do these people all buy second hand cars then?
- Do these people pay off monster-loans for the rest of there lives. (And the next life ;-) )

I was sooooo proud that, on the age of 29, I could finally by myself my first (new) 180.

What am I missing here???

E10 8)


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm 23 and the TT's second hand... Please accept my apologise :wink:


----------



## E10 (May 19, 2005)

Fab 4 TT said:


> I'm 23 and the TT's second hand... Please accept my apologise :wink:


No, no, no... Sorry... no apologies accepted! (and yes... I am jealous :wink: )

If these yougsters can buy TTs... what do the old farts have left to get to the nice girls? It should be forbidden. No TT's for the young people, I'd vote! :lol: :wink:

E10 8)

Nice car BTW Fab 4 TT!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

E10 said:


> Fab 4 TT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 23 and the TT's second hand... Please accept my apologise :wink:
> ...


As its so expensive to buy a house these days people are staying with there parents for longer, IMO it frees up alot of cash for younger people to buy a decent car!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:evil: Yeh Blair paying 16 year olds to stay at school dont help...


----------



## seh (Jan 25, 2005)

45 in August myself. It's my partners car and she is 43. Looks like I have raised the average :x

2001 sliver 180 roadster stock with 17 inch alloys


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

E10 said:


> PLease tell me... what did I do wrong?
> 
> I mean... No disrespect and thumbs up for them but how can a 20-23 year old person afford a TT???
> 
> ...


Do i get away with this then? as im 24, but i had to work really hard for mine, obviously with a little handout from my parents,


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

29, decent job, slightly above average pay

bought and sold 2 houses in 2001-2003 purely to make enough to buy a 2002 TT for Â£16k cash...Otherwise I'd never have one....Only one way to go for me....Backwards lol

Insurance, Â£700


----------



## JamesLewis (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm 24


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

41 and loving it! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> E10 said:
> 
> 
> > PLease tell me... what did I do wrong?
> ...


Just about :wink: I may buy TT2 (no, not at M'cr airport!!) with my lad as I'd love to have a TTR :roll:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 34.13yrs (out of 114 people)

youngest driver so far 20years old with Â£3000 insurance

oldest driver so far is 66 years old

 114 people have given thier age so far,keep em coming !!!! 

Thanks again for posting!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

56 in August  

Graham


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> 56 in August
> 
> Graham


Car looks very nice!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks m8, much appreciated.

Graham


----------



## Heaven SenTT (Jun 29, 2005)

Bit embarrassed really as this is my first post, i'm 74.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Heaven SenTT said:


> Bit embarrassed really as this is my first post, i'm 74.


Sure your not telling porkies?????????


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Heaven SenTT said:


> Bit embarrassed really as this is my first post, i'm 74.


 [smiley=dude.gif] nothing wrong with that i let my 86 year old gramp have ago of mine not long before he past, he loved it, wasnt shy doing over ton either!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

E10 said:


> I mean... No disrespect and thumbs up for them but how can a 20-23 year old person afford a TT???


Bought my TT, second hand, out-right, when I was 24 after working hard for a year in a job relevant to my degree.

genocidal's hit it on the head though, house prices are through the roof so guess where the cash goes instead :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> E10 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean... No disrespect and thumbs up for them but how can a 20-23 year old person afford a TT???
> ...


So those of you who don't have a flat/house, do you rent or live with the folks?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

thehornster said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > 56 in August
> ...


LOL - no comment about the driver....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I reckon some have posted their age twice already , must be the older generation...

I am Forty eleven this June 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

saint said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


No comment needed - most people know that I'm an old git anyway :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

41, no grey hair........in fact no hair!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Duggy said:


> 41, no grey hair........in fact no hair!


How did you lose it? Did you run too fast :wink:


----------



## shovell74 (Jun 22, 2005)

New to the game just bought my TT form way up north (Newcastle) 2nd hand well chuffed age 31 face of a thousand photo fits, top site


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

i think i will mess you up.. i turned 19 2 months ago =) LOL


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

LisDexic said:


> i think i will mess you up.. i turned 19 2 months ago =) LOL


Christ ! how much is your insurance?  

Mind you ,you probably dont get ripped off like we do over here!


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Heaven SenTT said:
> 
> 
> > Bit embarrassed really as this is my first post, i'm 74.
> ...


That is Soooo cool! I took my Grandfather (92) to Ipswich the other day in mine and he loved it - didn't fancy driving it though! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i am 40 but was only 36 when i got got it


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

31! 

I love making my 71 year old mother-in-law's teeth fall out! :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 34.57yrs (out of 121 people)

youngest driver so far 19years old

oldest drivers so far is 66 and 74 years old

121 people have given thier age so far,keep em coming !!!! 

Thanks again for posting!!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm 19 aswell, bought the TT when I was 18.


----------



## doctorbob_1 (Nov 12, 2004)

WhooHoo!  32yrs old,

which i believe, puts me in the younger than most category 

Â£540


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

got my TT at 18 also =)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

35 Â£800


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

my insurance is $2640 a year LOL  !!!!!!!!!! ............i think that is around Â£2200 -2300. i cant remember which is higher Â£ or $... 2200-2300 is still quite a bit, im sure. but it might be Â£3000 for you... i cant remember... but yeah that is my TT insurance for a 19 yr old


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

34 yrs old

insurance Â£660, soon to go up to Â£780


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm 31 now but I was 28 when I first bought my TT. I currently pay Â£524 for my insurance.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

37


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

LisDexic said:


> my insurance is $2640 a year LOL  !!!!!!!!!! ............i think that is around Â£2200 -2300. i cant remember which is higher Â£ or $... 2200-2300 is still quite a bit, im sure. but it might be Â£3000 for you... i cant remember... but yeah that is my TT insurance for a 19 yr old


$2640 =Â£1,499.95


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Average age for a TT driver so far is 34.41yrs (out of 127 people)

youngest driver so far 19years old

oldest drivers so far is 66 and 74 years old

127 people have given thier age so far,keep em coming !!!!

Thanks again for posting!!


----------



## DaiWill (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Guys, I'm new to the forums having recently bought a 225 TTC back in April.

I'm 22, 3 NCB & pay 920

Dave


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

I'm 39 insurance is about Â£600ish


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone in the area fancy this
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=45984


----------



## mlingram (Jan 28, 2005)

Am 35 and pay Â£430 (one of the few benefits of entering middle-age)


----------



## ttboyboy (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm 23 yrs driving a 225 TTR paying about Â£1600


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

38, pay â‚¬1,000 for 225TTC


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

24 - Â£800 with only 2 yrs ncb!


----------



## GlendaBabe (Feb 10, 2005)

35 Â£380 full NCB


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

33 - and my insurance is in the 4-500 bracket. not actually sure as the wife handles all that.

Bizarrely, it was more for our old (and older) Golf V5.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> 33 - and my insurance is in the 4-500 bracket. not actually sure as the wife handles all that.
> 
> Bizarrely, it was more for our old (and older) Golf V5.


Newer the car cheaper the premium


----------



## robwai (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi

I'm Rob, a newbie to this forum. I'm 21 and just bought my first 225 TTC last month.

I have 1 yrs no claims, Insurance is Â£1400 with Virgin motors.

Rob


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think I'm paying too much insurance :x 
It's all those peeps running into the back of me :evil:


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

28. Picking up Coupe 225 S line (2001 model) in 2 weeks.

Not yet arranged insurance but best quote so far Â£685
7 yrs no claims, no points but girlfriend on policy with 6 points!


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

36 YEARS OLD - FULL 7 YEARS PROTECTED NO CLAIMS, CLEAN LICENCE.... Â£1150!!! Am I being ripped off???

Guess it's the Central London thing again! Maybe I should move to rural Shropshire or something!!


----------



## TTGJW (Jun 6, 2005)

I am 37 and the insurance costs are not as bad as some.


----------



## eod-andy-TTR225 (Jul 11, 2005)

41 and feeling real old now :? :? :?


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

19 years here  Makes me feel young.
(thanks to me being young, I don't have to pay for living at my parents, so all goes in the car -especially fuel )
Had the denim blue for a year now.

Mom had a black 180 FWD since I was 13. And then crashed it  So back down to 1 TT.

Insurance on company's name, otherwise uninsurable


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

33


----------



## MountainCritter (Oct 3, 2004)

23, fairly clean record (1 speed ticket, though i dont think insurance knows, Shhhhhhush...) i think insurance is around $3000 USD


----------



## wrightt (Jun 20, 2005)

33 trade policy :lol:


----------



## wrightt (Jun 20, 2005)

33 trade policy :lol: oh and just come off a ban so good job really


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi stepneyjack,

a friend spotted you on Friday while I was at Fitpro doing my kiddie's fitness stuff. I stayed at the 4 Seasons Hotel at Canry Warf from the 14th till today. Shame we didn't meet :?


----------

